
Ask HN: REST API for Amazon Redshift - kcoleman731
I&#x27;m looking for a tool that will allow me to query my Redshift cluster via a REST API? I&#x27;m building some analytics UI and would rather not have to stand up a separate service in order to query my instance.<p>Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
======
anticipation
Try Dreamfactory

